# White Widow



## white-widow (Jun 9, 2007)

*Okay so a friend and I decided to start growing...Armed with the following we started our journey:*


10 White-Widow Max Seeds
5 Misc. Shwag seeds
Jiffy Pots about 3-4 inches deep
Backyard Soil with a pH of about 6
Rapitest mini pH tester
30-10-10 Water Soluable plant food
Hydrated Lime
Plastic Enclosures for a greenhouse effect
De-chlorinated tap water
*
While we were waiting for our purchased seeds to be shipped we worked on our soil.   We mixed in the appropriate amount of hydrated lime, and watered the soil with plant food often.....

When the seeds finally arrived we immediately prepped them to germinate.  With unbleached paper towels, and a couple ziplocks our seeds were off to a good start.  After about 48 hours we planted them.

In planting our first mistake was made.  We planted the germinated seeds about 1/2 inch deep in the soil.  Not really thinking at all, we just watered with de-chlorinated water and gave our jiffy pot farm good sun.  After about 2 weeks nothing whatsover had sprouted.  We decided to take action and see what was happening with our seeds.

We sifted through the soil as carefully as we possibly could only to find that our seeds had sunk to about 2  1/2 inches under the soil.  They were super deep, and there was no chance of them sprouting.

We re-planted the seeds with only a very small amount soil over them, and left them for 2 days.  Nothing happened. 

Today we went and bought Permagreen potting soil, and once again we planted our seeds.  The pictures attached are what we managed to salvage.  We are hoping that 1-2 may grow.  

If anyone has any tips or advice that could possibly help please respond!

*


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

How about planting them in some good soil as the first step. Miracle Grow Organic Choice is used alot by beginners. Okay stuff it just needs some extra lime and perlite in it. 

Anyways if you keep planting your seeds then digging them up because they don't sprout for a couple days and you are going to severely mess up if you already haven't.


get those seeds into some proper soil... and get you a good grow guide . Read the FAQ's till your eyes' bleed and just let your seeds grow when they get into the soil . It can take a week for them to pop the top of the soil.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 10, 2007)

That soil looks like its soaked up with so much water its like mud.

Some of the seeds had sprouted but look like they are rotted in mud, dont over water.


----------



## white-widow (Jun 10, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> How about planting them in some good soil as the first step. Miracle Grow Organic Choice is used alot by beginners. Okay stuff it just needs some extra lime and perlite in it.
> 
> Anyways if you keep planting your seeds then digging them up because they don't sprout for a couple days and you are going to severely mess up if you already haven't.
> 
> ...



*They are now in the permagreen good soil.  How early am i supposed to use ferts and nutes?*



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> That soil looks like its soaked up with so much water its like mud.
> 
> Some of the seeds had sprouted but look like they are rotted in mud, dont over water.



*The Pictures you are seeing are of the few seeds we dug up.  They were out of the soil for just a couple minutes and they are laying on a flattened jiffy pot.  At that time they were not in soil.  We misted them while we had them out and were preparing the good soil.  Now they are in the Permagreen. 


My Question is...

Does anyone think any of my seeds will make it?  Is there anything I can use now, or are these seeds pretty much gonerz?*


----------



## cloud (Jun 10, 2007)

50/50....peace


----------

